# No solenoid



## timgnv (Jun 28, 2009)

*New solenoid - still won't start*

Hi-

My Yard Nachine wouldn't start so I replaced the battery then the solenoid. If I jump the terminals on the solenoid with the key on it starts up like a champ. Does anyone have any experience like this? I'm guessing there might be other safety switches involved but I can't see them anywhere, other than the one below the seat.

Thank you!


----------



## jspctr5 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Solenoid*

I had trouble with my 2000 MTD 20 HP 46" cut also. Electrical bugs. Turned out to be the ignition switch. Put in a new one for 13.00(?) dollars and all is well. Could be the ignition switch is not sending current to the solenoid


----------

